# expensive flashlights Vrs knives.



## waddup (Feb 11, 2010)

lots of photos of lights with knives here @ cpf.

i understand spending $100+ on a flashlight, but some people seem to be spending $200+ on a knife?


why?

does a $200 knife get used? do you actually cut anything with a $200 knife or are you too afraid to damage the blade and use an exacto anyway?

what material is better cut with a $200 knife then an exacto?




to the mods : i looked but couldnt find a knife subforum


----------



## waddup (Feb 11, 2010)

oops, just found the knife sub forum 

feel free to move this if you feel the need......


----------



## OfficerCamp (Feb 11, 2010)

Well it's true, I've never been afraid to shine my $200 lights on anything, but I do tend to take care of my expensive knives. If the situation called for it, I would not hesitate to deploy my good Benchmades and Spydercos in hard usage (prying, cutting hard or abrasive materials etc.), but it's hard to "thrash" them in day to day use.
Same goes with all my gear: use it, don't abuse it, and certainly don't baby it.


----------



## TriChrome (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a $450 knife and I'm not afraid to beat the crap out of it 10 times sideways. The beauty of it is that when a knife is built properly (which many times means it has a hefty pricetag), it's nearly impossible to break it no matter what you do; and with a no questions asked lifetime warranty on top of that, it makes it worth the price in the end. 

I would love to see a flashlight I can beat the crap out of and no matter what the manufacturer would fix it free of charge. Even Surefires don't offer that. But knives and flashlights have extremely different uses. A flashlight at the worst might see a drop onto concrete, maybe slammed in a car door or some other random destructive act. Knives on the other hand can be used to baton, hammer, pry, cut, slice, hack, dig, saw, etc. etc. etc. They really get worked out unlike flashlights whose main function is to point at something and press a button.


----------



## John_Galt (Feb 11, 2010)

You're asking the same question about knives, that a non-flashaholic would ask about flashlights. Oh, the irony!

Not having any $50+ knives, all I can say is that I can understand the money spent on a useful tool that can get the job done. Knowing that you've purchased quality craftsmanship can really ease the load on your soldiers.

I suppose a good analogy would be this... I purchased my HDS Systems EDC B42XR (w/P4 LED) about a month ago. I payed $135 for it. The first couple of weeks I had it, it never left my room. Now I'm not afraid to carry it everywhere, and use it in just about any situation where I need it. I have realized that it is a quality tool, that is well built, performs well, and that I can rely on, and I'm not worried about it.

Were I to lose it, or damage it irreparably, I would be angry, but I would be willing to shell out another $135 to replace it in a heartbeat, knowing that I can rely upon it.


----------



## drifts1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been a knife guy far longer than i've been a flashlight guy. I would have no problem shelling out $$ on a good knife. Besides I use my knife 10X more often than I use my lights so it only makes sense. Knifes and flashlights so go together


----------



## parnass (Feb 11, 2010)

waddup said:


> ... i looked but couldnt find a knife subforum



The Knives forum is HERE.


----------



## generallobster (Feb 11, 2010)

expensive knives use premium materials and have better fit/finish just like flashlights. Better steels are designed to excel in areas such as edge holding, toughness, corrosion resistance and ease of resharpening. For example spyderco's H1 steel will likely show zero corrosion even if you were to leave it at the bottom of the ocean for a century. Resharpening and stropping VG10 is a pleasure compared to the cheap stuff because you can feel the fine grain of the steel structure and the steel is very forgiving while sharpening. Titanium's properties in a frame lock folder makes more sense than titanium in a flashlight body. So in conclusion, expensive knives usually do perform better than cheap knives, but mostly I think it's just nice to have quality stuff.


----------



## paulr (Feb 11, 2010)

waddup said:


> lots of photos of lights with knives here @ cpf.
> 
> i understand spending $100+ on a flashlight, but some people seem to be spending $200+ on a knife?
> why?



I thought it was the other way around, that anyone who sees a really good knife understand perfectly well why it's worth $200+ even though they might not be into knives enough to spend that much on it themselves. Flashlights get a lot less respect by non-connoisseurs, with a heck of a lot of CPF culture just after cheap lumens and having no clue why anyone buys high end lights.


----------



## Brasso (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a custom engraved Sebenza that cost $740. I carry it every day.


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 11, 2010)

OfficerCamp said:


> Well it's true, I've never been afraid to shine my $200 lights on anything, but I do tend to take care of my expensive knives. If the situation called for it, I would not hesitate to deploy my good Benchmades and Spydercos in hard usage (prying, cutting hard or abrasive materials etc.), but it's hard to "thrash" them in day to day use.
> Same goes with all my gear: use it, don't abuse it, and certainly don't baby it.


 
ditto...I use my junker knives day in/day out...My benchmade auto is my stand by knife...cause when I do need it, I need it to be sharp...cutting seat belts, removing clothes (first-aid), cutting rope...I carried it with me every day in Iraq, "just in case". I can't bring my self to open a can of corn with a $300 knife...great thread BTW op...


----------



## Th232 (Feb 11, 2010)

Lol at the irony.



TriChrome said:


> I have a $450 knife and I'm not afraid to beat the crap out of it 10 times sideways.



Big +1 to this. I carry a 3rd gen XM-18 ($385 from Plaza Cutlery a couple of years ago, aftermarket prices are much higher) and happily use it as my general/hard use knife, because I know that it can stand that use and still keep going.


----------



## KiwiMark (Feb 11, 2010)

waddup said:


> What material is better cut with a $200 knife then an exacto?



I don't have any $200 knives, but I did pay $95 + shipping ($35) for a knife - so that knife has cost me $130. To answer you question: it cuts trees better than an exacto! (it is a bit bigger than many knives and weighs 26oz)

I did this with a single chop from my $70 BK-9, I don't think and exacto would match it either:






The chopping board wasn't supposed to crack in half, I was only aiming to split the melon, but what can you do when you use a knife that cuts like a lightsaber?


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 11, 2010)

KiwiMark said:


> I don't have any $200 knives, but I did pay $95 + shipping ($35) for a knife - so that knife has cost me $130. To answer you question: it cuts trees better than an exacto! (it is a bit bigger than many knives and weighs 26oz)
> 
> I did this with a single chop from my $70 BK-9, I don't think and exacto would match it either:
> 
> ...


 
PICS OF THIS "LIGHT SABER"???


----------



## GMLRS (Feb 11, 2010)

Knives, arms, axes, cutlery were almost always artistic, and symbols of prestige. In the really old days the material and quality your adze or axe was made of was a very strong status symbol. Such as bone, copper, bronze, or iron, today it is very rare that a knife has really good steel, materials and workmanship. 

I have seen toolmakers make quite a few thousand dollars, in labor costs, in about an hour making cutting tools. The machine mechanics can easily make 500-1000 dollars an hour take home.

I can recommend AUS8 steel, its not bad. I would like to try some "D" steel (Die Steel) knives but they are quite rare.

Knives were symbolic:candle: in rituals and superstition, maybe because they were essential tools for survival, "Cutting is one of the things the human body isn't readily able to do" :candle:


----------



## GMLRS (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a titanium dive knife (shark knife, gotta be fast), the newer titaniums arent bad. they are usually very well sheathed , but double edged blades are sometimes against the law. Very useful as a multipurpose survival tool, very very light, backup,. In the middle of nowhere, money or bank accounts arn't worth much.


----------



## carrot (Feb 12, 2010)

Sometimes I am actually more afraid of messing up a cheap knife over an expensive one. The expensive ones I *know* can handle it the use, the cheap ones I'm not always sure. 

I am a bit more careful about how I use my best knives and what I cut, mostly because I hate having to sharpen nicks and flats out of premium steels, not because I worry about messing them up.


----------



## KBobAries (Feb 12, 2010)

All of mine, whether it's a SAK or Hinderer, are carried and used.

Dan


----------



## sqchram (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know knives much at all, but have a growing interest in them.

So what is an acceptable price 'pleateau' to when you get a good quality and value for the buck? And good models in this area - Benchmade?

I've seen the Rick Hinderer, and yes it looks so badass, but I guess I'll need a 'gateway' knife if you will 

I guess the analogy of this thread to flashlights is buying the $3.99 plastic walmart flashlight with batteries included vs going to say a $30-$50 Fenix vs a custom built light in the $300 range


----------



## GMLRS (Feb 12, 2010)

Having a small axe or shovel handy all the time helps. Keeps me from using my knives adversely. You are supposed to keep a shovel in your car, an axe is part of a disaster first aide kit. The little shovels often have a pick, and hammer surface. Shovel hitting axe is a lot easier and safer than swinging a big knife. A fighting axe can go through wood amazingly fast. Gotta have eye protection


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 12, 2010)

Given that half of the day is dark and 99.99998% of us can't see in the dark, I find flashlights to be quite useful.

Knives...not so much. Maybe one quality knife for cutting tough meats (I actually have one that was at least $50 that I got in Europe many years ago, but it's never seen any use), but I certainly won't EDC a pocketknife or spend much money for one. Pretty much any knife will split an orange into several slices, and for me, that's good enough.


----------



## paulr (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a long history of losing pocket knives, otherwise I'd buy a sebenza in a heartbeat. I wouldn't worry in the slighest about scratching it up. I'd use it all the time and you'd be able to tell that by looking at it.


----------



## GMLRS (Feb 12, 2010)

sqchram said:


> I don't know knives much at all, but have a growing interest in them.
> 
> So what is an acceptable price 'pleateau' to when you get a good quality and value for the buck? And good models in this area - Benchmade?
> 
> ...



I could reccomend SOG too, assisted opening SOGs are fast and fun, but can be dangerous to an unknowing user.












They are known to be sold in a Marine Corp PX shop.


----------



## GMLRS (Feb 12, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Given that half of the day is dark and 99.99998% of us can't see in the dark, I find flashlights to be quite useful.
> 
> Knives...not so much. Maybe one quality knife for cutting tough meats (I actually have one that was at least $50 that I got in Europe many years ago, but it's never seen any use), but I certainly won't EDC a pocketknife or spend much money for one. Pretty much any knife will split an orange into several slices, and for me, that's good enough.



How about a knife with a built in flashlight

http://images.cabelas.com/is/image/cabelas/s7_519434_007_01?$main-Medium$
:twothumbs


----------



## GMLRS (Feb 12, 2010)

oops, only the blue has a light, Buck xtract 19.99$ cabellas.


----------



## Incidentalist (Feb 12, 2010)

I was into quality knives way before I got into high end lights. There are a heck of a lot more high end knife makers out there and knives lend themselves to artistic expression moreso than flashlights. That said, once I stumbled across this place I was in for some serious trouble. 

It never ceases to amaze me on the many forums that I visit that people who have no problem spending good $$ for tool 'x' have trouble understanding why people would spend equally good money on tool 'y'. Almost always, the reasoning why it is worth spending extra money for a high quality tool in relation to tool 'x' will also be true of tool 'y'.

My favorite is looking at the galleries. Undoubtedly you will see a picture of somebody with a $1000 plus handgun, $500 knife and a $15 light.  That only shows me that this person doesn't really know or understand what a quality light can offer them. 

Don't get me wrong, I own both expensive and cheap lights and while I own some inexpensive knives I do my homework and stay away from the junk. At least a cheap light isn't likely to pose a risk to the user due to the inferior quality. There are many stories of cheap knives' locks failing or blades breaking causing injuries to the user.

Personally, I have a $100+ light on my keychain along with a $20 knife. In my pocket is a $70 light along with a small pocketknife that is also $100+. Clipped to my other pocket is a $300+ knife that I have carried since the day I got it. Next year I'm sure that I'll have a different edc light, but my Sebenza will still be in my pocket!

There are several good knife forums out there. Check them out and you might even find yourself giggling when you find their 'flashlight' subforum and see the exact same conversation occurring over there, only in reverse.


----------



## Incidentalist (Feb 12, 2010)

sqchram said:


> I don't know knives much at all, but have a growing interest in them.
> 
> So what is an acceptable price 'pleateau' to when you get a good quality and value for the buck? And good models in this area - Benchmade?
> 
> ...


 
Just like somebody asking what light to get, you would need to narrow down the options by explaining what uses the knife would see as well as how you want to carry it. So many options: fixed vs. folding, large vs. small, lock vs. no lock, one hand opening vs. two hand opening, one blade or multiple blades, etc...

Personally I am a fan of folding knives for my edc. I generally don't need anything too big and usually limit myself to a 4" blade at most. I like my knives to have locks and be able to open and close them one handed.

There are many decent knife manufacturers where it would be hard to go wrong with any of their offerings. Some of my favorites production knife companies would be Benchmade, Spyderco and Kershaw. 

For a good first 'decent' knife you wouldn't go wrong with a Griptilian from Benchmade (either large or small depending on your preference) or a Delica/Endura from Spyderco. These knives are the workhorses for these two manufacturers and I guarantee that whichever one you choose you will be purchasing a more expensive knife from that company shortly after. Once the bug has bitten, the possibilities are endless. :thumbsup:


----------



## carrot (Feb 12, 2010)

For the most commonly recommended type of knife, generally called a "tactical" or "sport utility" folder, which is one handed, has a pocket clip, the real sweet spot is at or around the $100 mark. At that level you get premium materials, top notch build quality, and some excellent designs.

I'm a big Sebenza fan. But right after Sebenza I am a huge Spyderco nut. I even went to Golden, Colorado to visit the Spyderco HQ. Spyderco, IMHO, has the best lineup, and some of the best knives in the business! Spyderco makes sweet high performance knives and there's something for everybody... the cheapskate, the patriot (USA-made), the fighter, the gentleman, the steel snob...

Good, respectable knives start as little as $30 (Spyderco: Tenacious, Persistance; Kershaw: Skyline, Scallion, Chive) and $50 gets you some pretty sweet knives (Spyderco: FRN UKPK, Delica, Native; Kershaw: Shallot, Leek, OD-1, Zing; Benchmade: Mini-Grip, 530), but a bit more or bit less than $100 is where the real sweet spot is. (Spyderco: Caly CF/ZDP, Military, Paramilitary, Manix 2, Dragonfly G-10, Gayle Bradley; Benchmade: 710, 930, Deja-Voo)


----------



## derangboy (Feb 12, 2010)

I've never had a cheap flashlight close on my hand and cut a tendon loose...

I EDC an E1L and a Mini SOCOM Elite. That's a fair bit of change in one pocket! I like my stuff to work whenever I need, however I need. Both have anodizing worn off from regular use. I'm picky about a lot of things that way and you could easily carry this on to tools. For someone who doesn't make a living from his tools, I own a lot of Snap-On. The only thing better than having a lifetime warranty, is never having to use it.


----------



## GMLRS (Feb 12, 2010)

I couldnt reccomend a liner lock knife, dont like them, not safe. Sliding bolt action with piston lock mechanism, or axial locks are good.


----------



## Incidentalist (Feb 12, 2010)

I would say that it is a bit of an overstatement to say that liner locks aren't safe. I'm not a huge fan of them as I prefer Ti framelocks, lockbacks or the Axis lock, but there are many quality liner locks that are completely safe. 

I think the reason why linerlocks get a bad rap is because most of the super cheap knives have liner locks. They are cheap to make and can be bought for pennies on the dollar in bulk. Pure [email protected]. I would not recommend one of these knives for opening mail. I think most of the horror stories of liner locks failing come from cheaper quality knives and not from the likes of say a Spyderco Military.


----------



## KiwiMark (Feb 12, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> PICS OF THIS "LIGHT SABER"???



I haven't gotten around to taking pics of mine yet, I'll grab some on my next camping trip.

Here's the knife from where I bought mine from:
http://newgraham.com/store/product/220/KaBar-Becker-Combat-Bowie-BK9/
or from another good dealer:
http://www.chestnutridgeknifeshop.c...d=630&osCsid=4efb385a1cb7f485f8908ae7876fcd78

I haven't even sharpened mine yet, but it can shave the hairs off my arm very easily with the factory edge.


----------



## GMLRS (Feb 12, 2010)

A little bit of dirt or anything a liner lock wont lock properly, I wouldnt want to look at it everytime to see if it has locked properly. holding the handle may unlock the blade (i dont usually). unlocking the liner puts your finger int the path of the closing blade


----------



## adnj (Feb 12, 2010)

I have broken a bunch of cheap knife accidentally but more expensive knives tend to have better steels, grinds and tempering. Some are thicker too. I have some of the new rust-proof steels and they are great when around salt water.


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't have either, but i do understand both. Its the same thing. 

The reason i don't own any expensive knives or flashlights is because i can't afford to loose them. And the cheaper stuff does the job done, as long as you do your research and know the limits of your tools. :]

So a 20$ swiss knife (got to love the bottle and can opener, screwdrivers come in handy too) and a 20$ flashlight is all i need. If i loose them i just go "argh not again :scowl:" and get another one. :]


----------



## skyfire (Feb 12, 2010)

GMLRS said:


> I could reccomend SOG too, assisted opening SOGs are fast and fun, but can be dangerous to an unknowing user.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
no kidding, i let a friend check out my s30v leek, and he almost cut this palm apart.

i completely understand the need for a high quality blade, knives have been one of mans more important tools since man first learned how to use tools. and i feel everyone should have at least 1 quality knife, even if its a kitchen knife

but for me, i rarely ever get to use my sypderco, but do use my lights on a nightly basis. so ive tend to spend more money on my lights. 
i love that sebenza, but spending $400+ would be too much for me. although i almost bought a certain swamp rat in that range.


----------



## carrot (Feb 12, 2010)

GMLRS said:


> A little bit of dirt or anything a liner lock wont lock properly, I wouldnt want to look at it everytime to see if it has locked properly. holding the handle may unlock the blade (i dont usually). unlocking the liner puts your finger int the path of the closing blade


Actually, the liner lock is one of the more debris-resistant (read: pocket lint & dirt) types of locks. It will push small debris out of the way when it locks and every good liner lock will make a solid "click" or "thunk" sound when it locks up, audibly letting you know it is functioning. The engineering behind it is also very elegant, as it is one of two locks (alt: compression lock) that require no separate springs that could break, get lost, or fail. 

A really well-engineered liner lock will also reliably have one of the safest failure modes: the liner will bend in such a way that the knife is held permanently open, as opposed to slipping closed on fingers.

What's the problem with having your fingers where the blade goes? Don't be a klutz, I have been carrying and using an Integral lock (read: frame lock, variant of liner lock) knife for years and haven't cut myself once by accident.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 12, 2010)

I guess if I actually had a regular need for a good knife I'd have one. As it is my less than $50 knives do just fine for those rare occasions cutting something is in order. Most of the time my little Gerber Quick Draw, Kershaw Chive, Micra, or noname mini multitool do the job. I'll save my toy money for new flashlights. They're more interesting.

Geoff


----------



## carrot (Feb 12, 2010)

The fun thing for me is, being equally knife knut and flashaholic, I will have light phases and knife phases, and it keeps the hobbies fresh and exciting. So you know when I disappear off CPF for a few days/weeks/months it's probably because I'm on a knife kick and need a break from flashlights. Right now I'm really into lights again especially because I'm very excited about the XP-G and the typical beam that most coax out of it, which has a huge hotspot and a nice bright spill, probably the best for my intended uses. It's of course, really bad for my wallet when I'm simultaneously interested in both hobbies but it doesn't happen terribly often. CPF will probably start to bore me again right around the time when the limited edition Spyderco CPM M4 Titanium/G-10 Military comes out...


----------



## Incidentalist (Feb 12, 2010)

Yup! That about sums it up for me as well. Some months it's lights, some months it's knives. It's all good! I feel equally naked when I forget either my knife or light when I leave home. Good thing there are always some of each in my car.


----------



## fisk-king (Feb 12, 2010)

Incidentalist said:


> I was into quality knives way before I got into high end lights. There are a heck of a lot more high end knife makers out there and knives lend themselves to artistic expression moreso than flashlights. That said, once I stumbled across this place I was in for some serious trouble.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me on the many forums that I visit that people who have no problem spending good $$ for tool 'x' have trouble understanding why people would spend equally good money on tool 'y'. Almost always, the reasoning why it is worth spending extra money for a high quality tool in relation to tool 'x' will also be true of tool 'y'.
> 
> .....





John_Galt said:


> You're asking the same question about knives, that a non-flashaholic would ask about flashlights. Oh, the irony!
> 
> ......




+10^5  My thoughts exactly.

If a person is able to purchase *high end* products, why *hate:nana:* if a person has the means to do so. If a person can afford a Ferrari (a well built machine I might add) then that person should be allowed to do so. He/she could be well suited in a dodge pickup to get from A to B but if he/she is willing to spend more money for a high end product, hey more power to them. Forgive my analogy.


----------



## waddup (Feb 12, 2010)

Robin24k said:


> Given that half of the day is dark and 99.99998% of us can't see in the dark, I find flashlights to be quite useful.
> 
> Pretty much any knife will split an orange into several slices, and for me, that's good enough.



this is the way i see it too. except its more then just night time when flashlights are useful, its also any of the dozens of times a week i want to see into a place where its dark (even during the day) car engine bay, bottom of a closet, stairwell in a parking lot etc etc) 

i just havent required a knife outside of the kitchen very often in the last 20 years. 

$750 for a knife?

ive bought CARS for less :thinking:


----------



## brucec (Feb 12, 2010)

It's just a matter of what every person enjoys. It doesn't make sense to try to make any kind of economic justification for high-end items. People that believe in some kind of positive ROI on premium knives such as Sebenzas or Hinderes vs normal good quality knives such as Benchmades or Spydercos are just kidding themselves. A $500 knife won't get you much more utility than a $100 one, just like $200 basketball shoes aren't going to make you play much better than a $30 pair. And certainly not 5x better. But someone into knives might enjoy it that much more. And if someone likes to put a $500 knife in a safe never to be seen again, then I don't see that as being any more of a waste than someone who uses a $500 knife to chop wood every day. It's just a difference in how each person appreciates owning a premium item.


----------



## Tom Anderson (Feb 12, 2010)

It's not always just about materials and performance. Like custom flashlights, custom knives are an art form.

Lots of people wouldn't spend more than $20 on a flashlight or a knife, no matter how well they are made. That's why places like WalMart exist.


----------



## TKC (Feb 13, 2010)

*I have been into knives longer than I have been into lights. I am a custom knife buyer/collector/user. I have no problems using my custom knives, as I know I can send them back to the maker for refurb.*


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 14, 2010)

I did the whole expensive knife thing. Exotic steels, custom knives, etc.

If you want to collect knives as art pieces, spend the money. If you want quality users, it's not worth it. I've found that many of the exotics are a huge pain in the @$$ to re-sharpen, and will often rust easier than the non-exotics. Even if both are stainless steel. 

I started out with cheap junk, went to the other extreme, and now I've found a happy middle ground of quality knives that won't break the bank.


----------



## Armadew (Feb 14, 2010)

I buy knives to use them. You spend more for quality.


----------



## KiwiMark (Feb 14, 2010)

Armadew said:


> I buy knives to use them. You spend more for quality.



I'm the same - I really don't own much in the way of ornaments and I definitely don't own and 'display' knives. My dearest knife only cost US$130, though there are a lot of people that I know that would think I am crazy spending that much on a knife. Of course I wouldn't tell those people how much my dearest flashlight cost me - custom made HA3 flashlight bodies & heads aren't cheap and fivemega is not famous to anyone but us flashaholics.

I am planning on going camping on the next fine weekend and chopping some wood with my dearest knife - I didn't buy it to put in a glass display case with a 'do not touch' sign! In fact I will take over half a dozen lights & over half a dozen knives - gotta have stuff to play with!


----------



## paulr (Feb 14, 2010)

I've been coveting a Sebenza for many years. I've handled them and the quality difference between them and the lower priced knives I've used (Benchmade, Spyderco) is immediately noticable. Do you know why Benchmade etc. tell you not to take your fancy folder apart to clean it? Because its manufacturing tolerances are such that if you take it apart, it's very hard to put back together without special tools and training to get everything lined up exactly right. And CRK? Every Sebenza comes with an allen key so you can take it apart whenever you want. Its tolerances are precise enough that it goes back together accurately, without any fuss.


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 16, 2010)

I admit, I spend an enourmous amount on lights when compared to knives. My EDC flashlight has been changed three times as opposed to my EDC knives' once. Aside from a few Bokers and Cases, and my Ka-Bar, my light collection would dwarf the knives.

So I may not have sufficient tools/knives to work on things, but I definitely have the lights to shine a way for those that do!


----------



## MustardMan (Feb 16, 2010)

I got hooked on Busse knives a year or three before I became interested in quality flashlights...


I've spent MUCH, MUCH more than $200 on knives. My most expensive user was an $800 killa zilla from Busse, which I have since sold because I preferred some of my other big knives.

Here it is:







And here are a few more of my favorite Busse's...


----------



## moonfish (Feb 17, 2010)

waddup said:


> lots of photos of lights with knives here @ cpf.
> 
> i understand spending $100+ on a flashlight, but some people seem to be spending $200+ on a knife?
> 
> ...



I do know this part of the forum weirds me out. There is a cheap flashlight forum but if you talk about a pocket knife it gets weird. There are lots of unused expensive knives for sale so apparently, they don't all get used. I lose a couple cheaper ones a year. If I could find one with an anti-loss warranty that would be a good investment. I use them daily. I sharpen them often. You can buy a heck of a knife for $30-40 compared to 20 years ago. 440 stainless used to be premium stuff. 99% of having sharp tools is being able to sharpen them. 

I admire craftsmanship but moreso in the true handmade items rather than someone who is a good with CNC. It's just made in a tiny factory. 

If I worked in an office, I might carry the $ around. The risk of losing is pretty small but you're not gonna cut a lot of stuff on a given day.

Spend your $ anyway you like. You don't need a lot of cash to get utility though. If a luxury folder was a flashlight, it'd be like the titanium version of something common that's 5% brighter and 10x the price. It isn't the same as spending for a light that's twice as bright.


----------



## KiwiMark (Feb 17, 2010)

moonfish said:


> I admire craftsmanship but moreso in the true handmade items rather than someone who is a good with CNC. It's just made in a tiny factory.



Mine is a true handmade item:





It really didn't cost all that much either ($95 + shipping). Actually this is my only hand made knife so far.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 17, 2010)

moonfish said:


> I do know this part of the forum weirds me out. There is a cheap flashlight forum but if you talk about a pocket knife it gets weird. There are lots of unused expensive knives for sale so apparently, they don't all get used. I lose a couple cheaper ones a year. If I could find one with an anti-loss warranty that would be a good investment. I use them daily. I sharpen them often. You can buy a heck of a knife for $30-40 compared to 20 years ago. 440 stainless used to be premium stuff. 99% of having sharp tools is being able to sharpen them.
> 
> I admire craftsmanship but moreso in the true handmade items rather than someone who is a good with CNC. It's just made in a tiny factory.
> 
> ...



You obviously have received an extra helping of good common sense. I often wonder about some of the rest of us.

Geoff

Edit: To be honest I should have added "myself included" to my second sentence.


----------



## carrot (Feb 17, 2010)

Come to think of it, I don't understand how people who buy $100+ flashlights criticize people who buy $100+ knives.


----------



## moonfish (Feb 17, 2010)

I hope no evil goats cross your path. This is something I made last winter.


----------



## moonfish (Feb 17, 2010)

People collect woodworking tools. Two identical things, one has the sacred mark and it's worth $200 and one is not rare and it's worth $30. If you find the right antique panther head handsaw they're over 1K. So there's the rarity and it doesn't hurt to be famous like some of the knife people are. Is there a Bob Dozier of the flashlight world?


----------



## carrot (Feb 17, 2010)

The flashlight world, especially the custom flashlight world is much smaller than the knife world. I don't know anyone who I would call the Bob Dozier of the light world but one custom maker who makes marvelous flashlights is Don "McGizmo" McLeish.


----------



## MustardMan (Feb 18, 2010)

KiwiMark said:


> Mine is a true handmade item:
> 
> It really didn't cost all that much either ($95 + shipping). Actually this is my only hand made knife so far.



I love a good handmade kukri. I plan to get several more, when I've got more cash on hand...


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't buy an expensive knife without knowing if it is capable of doing what I need it to do. If I need it to be used hard or in harsh situations/environments, then I will pick a knife that is able to do so.


----------

